# Quick intro and winter project



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I've been lurking and posting questions but I haven't properly introduced myself. 

Back in November I traded my 09 TSI GTI 









For an 01 TT225 Quattro Roadster









If you look closely at the pic of the TT you'll see my GTI. I sometimes feel sad when I think about the undeserving new owner . When I traded it in I took it all back to stock except for the Quaife and SB Stage 3 clutch disk (new owner will never quite understand why the car handles so well :laugh: ). 

I suspect that the TT's previous owner modded it and went back to stock. It has a Forge DV, hardwired radar detector (I will be removing this), and a vacuum line to the EGR valve that was tapped for a boost gauge. There are some issues with the car @101k and I think the previous owner got rid of the car before having to replace the timing belt (and other maintenance).

The car is a friggin blast to drive. I've never owned a convertible, 6 spd, awd, K04ed car (I've owned all of those things but never in the same car). It handles (stock vs stock) better than anything I've ever driven. The best part is chicks love it and they have no clue that it is 10 years old! :laugh:

So my winter project is to fix the major flaws with it. Since I bought it I've been collecting maintenance and performance parts. I wasn't sure when I would actually start work on the car (since I was still having fun driving it) but the TT decided for me when the clutch slave cylinder went.

Here's what is slated:

Engine/Drivetrain
-Timing belt kit
-Water pump w/ metal impeller and new thermostat
-Stage 1 clutch kit w/ 17 lb steel single mass flywheel (and new slave cyl obv)
-Short shifter w/ 42 DD bushings
-New trans fluid and Haldex service kit
-Haldex blue controller
-Fuel Filter
-Custom catch can w/ Forge stealth can as the centerpiece
-New OEM motor and trans mounts
-BFI Stage 1 Dogbone mount
-FMIC (eBay*) w/ CincyTT's pipes
-Forge TIP, turbo outlet, and upper intercooler hoses.
-Downpipe (eBay*)
-Unitronic Stage 2

Interior
-New gauge cluster (LCD Screen took a crap and I broke the cluster trying to fix it :banghead: )
-New hazard switch
-New power mirror switch
-Monster mats
-Boost gauge
-Better condition leather seats.

I would normally start with suspension but since it handles so well already and since the wheel gap doesn't offend me as much as it does on VWs, I'm going to save suspension work for a different phase of upgrades.

*I know the concerns about eBay parts and I'm willing to put in the extra effort to get them to fit correctly. I would be more iffy about buying moving parts from eBay but, c'mon, they are stationary metal objects.

Here is how the car sits now.









And a very clean head! I expected carbon buildup and maybe sludge.









And for no reason at all, a picture of the daily.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new car and progress and good luck with it. I got my 02 TTq in Sept and have done timing belt, Haldex service, a chip, rear sway, wheel bearings, strut bushings, monster mats, spacers, and some good cleaning/loving. Mine wasn't modded at all and was well maintained though. My 01 TTq is another matter all together.  :banghead: Enjoy the new adventure. :thumbup:


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Thanks. I almost forgot to mention. The car is non-immo, non-esp, and I'm pretty sure has the mk1 control arms. I lucked out!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No rear spoiler then? Can't tell from the pic.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

mercavius said:


> Thanks. I almost forgot to mention. The car is non-immo, non-esp, and I'm pretty sure has the mk1 control arms. I lucked out!


Congrats. I thought all 2001s had the "fix" before delivery, no? If not, you have a very rare TT.

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats! Looks like this will be a good build:thumbup:


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Nope. No rear spoiler. I like it that way. The car was manufactured in March of 2000 (it's on stickers all over different parts of the car). It was probably a REALLY early 2001. Kind like how I bought my 2009 GTI in August of 2008.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I have an unhealthy desire for a b3. A b3 wagon though? opcorn:

Nice to see a sweet build, glad you like the car so much, I almost bought a 2007 GTI but it just wasn't the same


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome. I know what you mean about he stock suspention. I was going to upgrade it when I was looking at my TT. Then I drove it and was asking myself, 'Why, it handles awesome?!' As take wight off, modify other things, and get used to it, I notice more and more the minor imperfections. I prob will upgrade at some point. Many other project before though. 

Also, the 42dd shifter busing may not fit your link ends. They changed in a certain year so make sure you have the right type before you order.

Have fun!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

nice. I almost chose a droptop but went with the coupe instead.

enjoy


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Ok so here's an update finally. My work/school schedule hasn't let me work on the TT as much as I've wanted. 

The first thing I did was the timing belt kit install. In the previous post I commented on how clean I'd discovered the valves were. 









Got the timing belt install kit w/ water pump, thermostat, coolant, and other seals from MJM Autohaus (much cheaper than ECS).









During the install (very dirty)









In addition to the timing belt, I installed a new motor mount (stock), valve cover gasket, and did much much needed cleaning.









Then I moved to the right and decided to simplify the vacuum lines to the PCV.









After removal... much cleaner. The brake booster is run directly off the manifold now.









I rerouted the PCV system for a catch can (can not installed yet)









Cleaned up the area and installed and 034 phenolic spacer. 









N249 delete (the valve that drives the DV, right?) and rerouted the vacuum lines under the manifold.









Rotated the throttle body 90 degrees.









Everything installed.









More updates soon!


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Installed a VDO boost gauge. I took apart the left vent and, using a ring of metal I bought off eBay, hot-glued the metal ring, vent ring, and vent body together. Only cost me 25 bucks (including cost of glue) to take the gauge pod.









How it looks installed.









Had to cut the air tunnel a little for the vacuum line to fit.









Still more updates to come!


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Removing and replacing the 02M trans is hands-down the most frustrating thing I've ever done on a car. Reinstalling it held up progress for 3 weeks :banghead:.

I eventually removed the transfer case (had to modify some tools) and it made things much easier. I didn't take pictures but there is a new single-mass stock clutch kit installed with a new slave cylinder. I did take a picture of the side-to-side short shifter, front-to-back short shifter, and 42DD shifter bushings . Also, I replaced the trans mount (stock).

*NOTE* is you order the 42DD bushings they will not work on all MK1 225TTs like advertised. The only work with pin style links, my TT had spherical links. You MUST buy both aftermarket short shifters in order to use the bushings.









Next came the charge pipes.









And then the FMIC install! I am using Cincy_TT's fmic pipes. The core is just something I picked up on eBay. I'll run logs of the IATs; If I don't like them I'll probably pick up a Treadstone.

















Notice the convenient relocation of the horns/outside air temp sensor.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Interestingly enough I have one bolt left over after reinstalling the transmission. I've been over everything at least three times and even looked at the bentley and I can't figure out what it goes to.

Maybe it got mixed up with the trans bolt pile and goes to something else later.

It's a torx bolt (round head, just has the internal torx). Prob 60mm long, 10 or 12 mm diameter. I'll get a picture of it.

I also installed the relentless tuning downpipe (eBay downpipe). Honestly I think it's worth the $400 savings over the 42DD one. Sure you have to spend hours modifying it but really, it isn't that bad of an install. I don't have any pictures available yet; I have to rescue them from a different camera.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Last night I bled the hydraulic line for the clutch. It went smoothly. I didn't use a power bleeder. I used the method where I attach a long tube from the bleeder valve to a jar filled with brake fluid. I elevated the jar above the reservoir and, while making sure the reservoir remained full, hand pumped the clutch until all air bubbles (visible in the jar) were gone. I'm not sure if this cured the common problem of not being able to evacuate air from the slave cylinder, but I'm sure I'll find out the first time I drive the car. For now the clutch pedal feels fine.

While attaching the APR TIP I learned that the vendor (I forget whom) that I bought it from sent me the wrong one. The ports on the TIP, while having the correct number, are not in the same position as my stock one. It wasn't a huge deal since I could still attach everything, just the N75 and DV are crammed next to each other.

I can see the finish line!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice work! It's a good feeling seen that the end is in sight :beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking very good! Seems that you work very quickly despite your school and work schedule!


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

haha. It only seems that way because I waited forever to post updates. All of this work so far has been over the last two months.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work:thumbup:


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Last night I finished the engine bay. 
-Finished routing new vacuum lines
-Figured out where my N75 electrical connector went and extended the wires to reach the new location.
-Finished the catch can setup. I think I found a really good location for it next to the filter. Those heater hoses are a real b*tch to route.
-Installed Optima RedTop battery (720 CCA).
-Installed most of the 42DD hardware.

What I have left before I can drive this beast.
-Put front end back together
-Re-attach axles
-Install subframe
-Install lower plastics
-Reconnect center of exhaust
-Replace gear oil in front and rear trans
-Re-assemble dash (still waiting on my repaired cluster)

Unfortunately I have a take-home final and final project due in 6 days so I have to wait to finish it all.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

So I got the car finished this weekend. When I go to start it the starter spins freely. When I remove the starter I realized the starter ring on the flywheel is in the wrong location! :banghead:

The ring is set back closer to the block. WTF! Considering the ring is not moveable on the single mass flywheel and the whole kits fits and bolts up, what the hell kit is this? Is there an O2M trans out there that uses a different starter?

At this point I'm fed up. The car is being towed to a shop so they can re-do the clutch. There is no way I'm putting myself through removing and replacing an awd 02M ever again.

My lesson learned is to always double check the flywheel before reinstalling the transmission.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

On its way to 20squared to get the clutch redone :banghead:

So dirty!


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Ok so I kinda forgot about this thread haha.

Turns out the clutch kit I installed was a 228mm 5-speed clutch :banghead:. Got a new kit and it works great now.

I had a few wrinkles to sort out at first. The eBay downpipe had a serious rubbing/rattling problem but I fixed that by upgrading from a stage 1 BFI dogbone to a stage 2 BFI dogbone (the added stiffness let the motor move less and prevented the downpipe from moving as much). I also added a new rubber exhaust hanger between the downpipe and subframe. No more rattle! Take that, 600-dollar-42DD-downpipe!

I'm still getting a code for running lean (and spending most of my time at 5psi in limp mode). I redid a few fitting on my silicone vacuum lines thinking I still had a leak somewhere. Nothing I tried worked so I just picked up a new upstream 02 sensor. Hopefully when I install it this damn CEL will go away.

Side question: can a running lean code be cause simply by having stock software with an upgraded intake/downpipe/fmic? Maybe the stock software is having trouble compensating for the increased flow.

Last night I picked up a set of leather seats that are in better shape than mine. I'll get them cleaned up and installed tonight. Pictures to follow!

And I know the most important part of any thread is pictures so here are some from Saturday. This is after a fresh detail and a much need paint buffing.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey man. thanks again for the part.

Car looked amazing :thumbup:


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

> Side question: can a running lean code be cause simply by having stock software with an upgraded intake/downpipe/fmic? Maybe the stock software is having trouble compensating for the increased flow.


Yes, the vw ecu is great but it likes what its made to run. You have a lot more flow now and that can through the computer off. I would invest into an upgraded chip. Unitronics stage 2 would be very nice for your set up.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

mercavius said:


> Interestingly enough I have one bolt left over after reinstalling the transmission. I've been over everything at least three times and even looked at the bentley and I can't figure out what it goes to.


It is a general rule of thumb that when you do a diy job you should have at least one bolt left over = it's the law 

Charlie


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I'm getting Unitronic Stage 2 at Waterfest. I wanted to try to pass inspection before upgrading software since the stage 2 forces 02 readiness (part of the rear 02 delete in the program).

I also had WAY more than 1 bolt left over when I was done. I got all the important ones back in but I have a pile of used stretch bolts and nuts/bolts from OEM parts that were replaced with aftermarket.


----------

